# Ab Seite 3 anfangen zu zählen (OO)



## Jipper (7. April 2004)

Moin,

entweder bin ich zu blöd oder die Programme sind unübersichtlich gemacht. 
Ich will bei Open Office unter XP (nicht meckern !) bei einem Dokument die Seitenzählung erst bei Seite 3 anfangen lassen. Ich kann machen was ich will, die zweite Seite will immer mitspielen. Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit 

Unter Word ging das glaube ich auch irgendwo (nur wollte ich das eigentlich nie mehr benutzen, da gibt es andere Sauereien bezüglich Formatierungsgeschichten die mich verzweifeln lassen)

Danke im voraus................


----------



## ClinIC (7. April 2004)

hey mach doch ganz einfach. 

Kopiere die drei Seiten, dann zähle, und füge wieder ein 

mfg
CliniC


----------



## Jipper (7. April 2004)

Hmmm, ich habe meine Nummerierung in der Kopfzeile als Feldtyp. Da ist es egal ob ich ausschneide und ersetze etc. , meine Seite 2 will auch immer die Nummer 2 sein. Es muss doch irgendwo eine Funktion geben das die Zählung erst auf Seite 3 anfangen soll.

Gruss Jipper


----------



## Sapperlot (8. September 2005)

Kommt reichlich spät, aber ich habe / Hatte ein ähnliches Problem.
Vielleicht nützt die Lösung ja jemandem weiter:

Du hast also Deine Fusszeile, und den Feldbefehl für Seitenanzahl.
Dann Rechtsklick auf die Seitenzahl. Im Popup Menü dann Feldbefehl... auswählen.
Hier kann man unten rechts in einem Editfeld das Attribut "Korrektur" übergeben

Da kannst dann in das Feld -4 eingeben und er fängt dann erst auf Seite 3 oder 4 an zu zählen.
Gruß, basti


----------



## texta1001 (8. September 2005)

Hallo!

Weil ich es gerade lese.....

Vielleicht hilft meine Antwort noch:

Beste Lösung für diesen Fall, so funktioniert es zumindest bei Office Word:

Am Ende der 2. Seite einen Abschnittswechsel einfügen´. (Einfügen-Manueller Umbruch-Abschnittswechsel - Nächste Seite)

Dann auf der 3. Seite in die Kopfzeile, dort wo die Seitennummerierung sein soll - bevor diese eingefügt wird unbedingt zuerst in der Symbolleiste für Kopf-und Fußzeile "Verknüpfung zum Vorherigen" deaktivieren.
Dann "Einfügen-Seitenzahlen......unter "Format" kann man dann einstellen mit welcher Nummer begonnen werden soll.

Das kann man beliebig oft in nem Dokument machen.....

Weiß aber nicht ob das auch im Open Office so funktioniert.

Lg Andrea


----------

